# Any information about this ferragamo multicolor square pattern bag ?



## parijang

Ferragamo multicolor square pattern bag ?




I got the photo from a internet shopping mall.

The full image is




Looks like other bags were released at the same time.

The seller does not know either.


----------



## papertiger

Looks like it could be one of the Creation bags - past or future? 






						Creations Bags - Women - Salvatore Ferragamo UK
					

Creations Bags




					www.ferragamo.com


----------



## anniebhu

A friend of mine bought a pair of shoes from the Florence boutique in a very similar pattern, though not quite exactly the same. Her shoes were from Ferragamo archives which they reproduced in limited numbers.


----------



## Selmita

It is a Creation bag, in the Creation Patchwork print. Current collection, but probably limited edition and only available in some stores or some countries as that print comes from the archives. The matching shoes can be bought here: https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/e.../icons-us/us-iconicshoes-creations/-600180--1

I'd call a store that has the shoes and ask them if they have the matching bag. The shoes are currently available at the NY 5th Avenue Boutique.


----------

